# Help, new calves getting sick



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

I bought two calves yesterday who were in good shape when I bought them. The man I bought them from has a good reputation for selling good, healthy cows. Word of mouth goes a long, long way here in rural OK. 
He said he heard my little jersey heifer cough once that morning before we got there. He gave me the option to back out. But we spent 2 hours there and she never coughed again. She didn't cough all day yesterday here either. This morning though she is coughing and croupy. 
I have Sustain III boluses for calves. It says it works for bacterial pneumonia. Should I bolus her? I don't want to wait too long and then lose her because it didn't have time. I know the Sustain says not to give it to bottle calves under a certain age (and she is only 2 weeks old) but the cattle man we got her from was told by our vet (we use the same vet who is also in the cattle business big time) that it would work just trust him. So the man we bought her from has used sustain on other young bottle babies for scours. 
What I want to know is do I use the sustain because that is what I have today or do I take a chance and wait until the feed store opens tomorrow and get some Nuflor? 
Waiting scares me. I don't want her to die. 
And another thing...the little holstein heifer I got is now shaking and shivering. Is this from hauling her? We live about 45 miles away from where we got her. Over the mountains in the cold.....
What should I do for her? She is tiny. He gave me a deal on her because she is a runt. I bought her anyway because she is a good calf to let my kids learn with. But now shivering like she is...I don't know what to do about that. The other one is not shivering. And this one was not shivering before we brought her home yesterday. 
Here is a link to pics of the calves. Idk how to post pics on the forum. 
I would love any and all information and advice. (please be nice as I am only asking for help)
http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad106/hillbillywoman69/New Calves/
Thank you!!!

Oops, I know I mentioned that the Jersey is two weeks old (approximately). The holstein is about 3 weeks old. They are on Sav A Calf because that is what my feed store had. They also have Calf Manna, hay, and water. They have not had a vet check yet because it's the weekend. I will call the vet tomorrow and find out when he can make a trip out here. (I don't want them to have to travel being sick.)
They are both eating and drinking just fine. They are walking around and met me at the gate for their bottles. They are also eating the calf manna and the hay.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I would get some Nuflor from the vet. Some vets will sell it to you and others want to make a visit to the farm. If that is the case, I would load the calves up and take them to the vet to save a trip fee.
Nuflor has knocked the cough in our calves when nothing else worked. Better to get on top of it right away. Good luck with your claves.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Take the temp that is the most important thing should be around 101.3 if not within a degree ...if more then 3 degrees high you need Banamine NOW....if the temp is ok and if you have the small calf sustain 3 ..... I would give that now and then see what happens with the cough then get the nuflor or Baytril


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

ALSO BE AWARE of the cronic coughers that nothing will cure and you find them died in the hot summer they will have a temp of 102 or just a little more up to 103 but never get higher or lower ...they body is not helping with the recover so they never get better or worst


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

No need to go to the feed store as both Nuflor and Baytril are prescription meds.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

myersfarm said:


> ALSO BE AWARE of the cronic coughers that nothing will cure and you find them died in the hot summer they will have a temp of 102 or just a little more up to 103 but never get higher or lower ...they body is not helping with the recover so they never get better or worst


This happened to me.  Now i have nuflor on hand at the first sign of URI so I havent had anymore just up and die later after coughing/pneumonia as a calf.

The holstein sounds like a non breeder (freemartin). Twins are usually born very small, and passed off as "runts". Hope you didnt pay heifer price for her unless she was tubed ok.


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

they are so cute! Sending healing blessings their way! ~hugs~


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

lasergrl said:


> The holstein sounds like a non breeder (freemartin). Twins are usually born very small, and passed off as "runts". Hope you didnt pay heifer price for her unless she was tubed ok.


I did ask about her being a freemartin. All I have is his word to go on, but he's got an excellent reputation as an honest, good man to buy cattle from. This is what he told me. The little holstein was a single out of a young cow. It was her first calf and had a low birth weight. 
He says he gets freemartins now and then and they usually go to auction or in his freezer. He can't afford to pass off a freemartin as a normal heifer because this is an area where everyone would know about it no time. It would not be good for him to do. He has been taking care of this little one himself. He didn't think she would make it through the single digit temps last week, but she came through better than some of the bigger calves he has. 
I am a little worried about the shivering though. I don't know what that is a sign of, but I know I have been told not to buy one that shivers. Which means I don't want one that shivers. But she wasn't doing that at the place where we bought her. I wonder if she just got too cold on the trip over here and hasn't really warmed up yet. I don't know. 
I do know they are out there eating and playing together. They seem fine except for the symptoms. 
I feel sure once I get the antibiotic in my little jersey she will be alright. We are catching it quick, so I have hope.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well the vet doesn't open til in the morning and no one has come out and told me I can't use the Sustain so that is what she is getting. I'm not gonna let this go on til tomorrow. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

stormywood said:


> they are so cute! Sending healing blessings their way! ~hugs~


Thank you!!!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

If the calf is shivering tie an old piece of blanket around her.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

linn said:


> If the calf is shivering tie an old piece of blanket around her.


LOL I was just up looking for the old goat blankets I use for new goat mamas.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

We been using SIII on day old calves to battle ecoli flare up this last few weeks. Use a bailing gun of the right size for the pills and go easy and allow the calf to adjust to it. I usally go on the side of caution and figure I guess teh weight on the light side and treat for a higher weight. Say I think it weights 125 I treat for a 150.
Also its good practice to give SIIIs and pencillin any time you buy new calves and transport them.
Bob


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

Madsaw said:


> We been using SIII on day old calves to battle ecoli flare up this last few weeks. Use a bailing gun of the right size for the pills and go easy and allow the calf to adjust to it. I usally go on the side of caution and figure I guess teh weight on the light side and treat for a higher weight. Say I think it weights 125 I treat for a 150.
> Also its good practice to give SIIIs and pencillin any time you buy new calves and transport them.
> Bob


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!
Yes, I just got a crash course in bolusing. LOL
My dh had to do the holstein. (she started coughing right after we did the jersey) She is FEISTY! But the jersey took it pretty well. These aren't the first bottle calves I've cared for but they are the first ones I spent money on for me. 
I have everything here set up for goats. I am trying to figure out what both can use and what I need specifically for dairy calves. 
My vet is really good and I can't wait for him to come take a look. I value his opinion on cows. He also knows the man I bought them from. He does vet work for that man's cattle. 
My vet will be shocked. I have crossed to the dark side where the cows are...LOL 

I feel like a new mom with twins.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

andi, if the calf is shivering, get a heat lamp over them until their body heat gets back up. If they aren't producing body heat, it won't do any good to put a blanket on them.

Once their body temperature is up to normal, then try the blanket. It's not worth losing a calf to chilling just to save $2 on electricity. They sound like they got chilled on the ride from his place to yours.


----------

